# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  Που μπορώ να βρω μια lcd 16x2?

## ceidas

Ψάχνω μια απλή lcd 16x2 hd44780 αλλά την θέλω το συντομότερο για αυτό δεν καταφεύγω στο eBay.  Ξέρει κανείς κανένα κατάστημα στην *Αθήνα* που να έχει και σε καλή τιμή? Όχι δηλαδή επειδή βιαζόμαστε να μας τον πιάσουνε κιόλας.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## robotakias

Φανός.

Αλλά πιστεύω όπου και να ρωτήσεις θα βρεις, δεν είναι κάτι ιδιαίτερο.

----------


## street

τι εννοεις καλή τιμή φίλε Ναμιν ? στο ακριβότερο  κατάστημα να πας δεν νομίζω να ξεπεράσει τα 10 ευρωπουλα ! τώρα αν εσύ θεωρείς πιάσιμο τα 10 ευροπουλα άλλο  εκείνο ... μην βιάζεσαι και παρ την απ το ι μπει όπως λες  :Rolleyes: να σου βγει και λιγότερο ρε παιδί μου  :Rolleyes:

----------


## ceidas

Ναι, όμως από eBay θα κάνει κάνα μήνα να έρθει από Κίνα. Εγώ όμως βιάζομαι. Τέσπα, θα πάρω τηλέφωνο σε αυτόν τον Φανό να ρωτήσω τιμή. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## picdev

μια μπλε πχ στο ebay κανει 2.5ε ενώ στο φανό 12-14ε
φοιτητές είμαστε με χατζιλίκι, δεν μπορούμε να συντηρούμε την εσχροκέρδια
η δεκαπλάσια τιμή πιάσιμο είναο

----------


## minusplus

> μια μπλε πχ στο ebay κανει 2.5ε ενώ στο φανό 12-14ε
> φοιτητές είμαστε με χατζιλίκι, δεν μπορούμε να συντηρούμε την εσχροκέρδια
> η δεκαπλάσια τιμή πιάσιμο είναο



Προχθές πήρα απο το Φανό γύρω στα 6€. Αμα βρείς στο e-bay 2,5€ στείλε μου το link

----------


## picdev

http://cgi.ebay.com/Character-LCD-Mo...item4cf40df222

3.5$=2.5e

πάλι καλά που πήγε 6ε, τη τελευταία φορά που είχα ρωτήσει πριν 1 χρονο ειχε 12-14ε

----------


## minusplus

Σωστός.
Οι "lcd 2x16" ξεκινούν απο 7$ και οι "lcd 16x2" απο 3.5$ και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. 
Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός?

----------


## Panoss

Αν στο ebay έχει 2.5 ευρώ, εδώ έπρεπε να 'χει 3,5 ευρώ το πολύ. Τα 6 είναι υπερβολικά υπερβολικό (καλό ε?), οπότε μια χρεοκοπία μας χρειάζεται μπας και στρώσουμε.

----------


## chip

Αυτό το 3,5 πως προκύπτει?
κατ αρχήν από ebay δεν έχει φπα 23% ούτε φόρους εκτελονισμού.
Το 2,5 ευρώ δεν είναι λιανική τιμή που πουλάει κάποιο κατάστημα στο ebay αλλά η τιμή που πουλάει το ίδιο το εργοστάσιο που της κατασκευάζει. (αν μιλάμε για τον ίδιο πωλητή αναφέρει οτι είναι εργοστάσιο παραγωγής lcd)
Εκτός αυτού το πράγμα είναι πολύ ποιο σύνθετο (και με μεγαλύτερο κόστος) όταν κάνεις εισαγωγή σαν επαγγελματίας από το να πληρώνεις με μία πιστωτική και να έρχεται σε έναν απλό φάκελο.
Κατά συνέπεια δεν ξέρω αν τα 6 ευρώ είναι πολλά όμως τα 3,5 μάλλον λίγα τα βλέπω.
Εκτός αυτού ένας επαγγελματίας θέλει να έχει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο οτι δίνει προϊόνται που σίγουρα δεν θα έχει ελατωματικά, ενώ το να βρει την ποιο φθηνή εταιρεία και να αρχίσει να δίνει Lcd αν βγουν ελαττωματικά οι πελάτες θα του τα φέρουν πίσω να τα φάει. Ενώ αν οι πελάτες τα πάρουν από το ebay θα πουν ε καλά γλύτωσα τόσα χρήματα από το ebay έχασα μια φορά και 2,5 ευρώ.... δεν τρέχει τίποτα.
Έχω κουραστεί να ακούω συνέχεια για Έλληνες που αισχροκερδούν ενώ για τα ξένα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα μιλάμε για ότι έχουν φθηνό και ξεχνάμε οτι έχουν ακριβό. 
Χθες για παράδειγμα μιλούσαν για αγορά τονερ από ebay ενώ στην ελληνική αγορά το βρίσκεις πολύ φθηνότερα!
Παρ όλα αυτά αναγνωρίζω οτι πολλές φορές συμφέρει το ebay και τα ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα του εξωτερικού ενώ επίσης συχνά βλέπω τιμές αδικαιολόγητα υψηλές σε κάποια πράγματα στα τοπικά καταστήματα (αλλά αυτό συμβαίνει σε όλα τα καταστήματα (και του εξωτερικού και του ebay))
Όποιος μπορεί να δώσει πολύ χαμηλές τιμές και ταυτόχρονα να μπορεί να ζήσει απ' αυτή την εργασία αντι να κατηγορεί τους επαγγελματίες το καλύτερο θα ταν να δημιουργήσει την ανάλογη επιχείρηση που σίγουρα θα τον στηρίξουμε και θα βγούμε και εμείς κερδισμένοι και αυτός.

----------


## nikknikk4

να μπει στο
*Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets*

----------


## picdev

ρε φίλε για κάτσε, νομίζεις οτι τα 2.5ε που το πουλάνε στην κίνα είναι τιμή εργοστασίου?
η τιμή εργοστασίου φίλε μου σε τέτοια εξαρτήματα είναι με χιλιάδες κομμάτια με κόστος αγοράς 50 λεπτά το κομμάτι *και πάρα πολλά λέω*.
στείλε μερικά email σε κινέζουν προμυθευτές στο made in china .com και θα καταλάβεις
 ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών που αγοράζει *απο αποθήκη ηλεκτρονικών απο την ευρώπη* δεν πληρώνει κανένα δασμό ούτε κάποιο φόρο, είμαι σίγουρος ότι την οθόνη την πουλάνε στη χονδρική 2-1ε το πολύ , πώς έφτανε να την πουλάνε 14ε?
τώρα πήγε 6ε λέει κάποιος απο πάνω , άμα αγοράζαμε όλοι απο εκεί θα συνέχιζε να ήταν στα 14ε

Προφανώς δεν έχεις ασχοληθεί με εμπόριο για να δείς τη καπέλα βάζουν οι έλληνες στα προιόντα.Ετυχε μια φορά να ασχοληθώ με κάτι και να κάνω έρευνα χονδρικής στην ΕΕ,
δεν το βάζει ο νούς σου γιατί τιμές μιλάμε, και για τι μεταφορικά, για παράδειγμα για να έρθει στην ελλάδα μία παλέτα πολύ μεγάλη απο Ολλανδία κόστιζε 160ε,
απο τις εδώ μεταφορικές κόστιζε στο χιλιάρικο κοντά..

Ο μπέσκας στην αργυρούπολη πουλάει Mosfet 1.7ε , είναι λογική τιμή αυτή για κάτι που αγοράζει 5 λεπτά?
Σιγά μην στηρίξω τα μονοπόλια ηλεκτρονικών που ο pic κάνει 1ε στο site της εταιρείας και εδώ φτάνει να τον πουλάνε 15ε.
Για χαζούς ψάχνουν, ας φτιάξουν τις τιμές τους , και ας δίνω 2ε παραπάνω δεν με νοιάζει, το προτιμώ απο το να περιμένω 3 εβδομάδες, πίστεψε με , αλλά όχι και να πληρώνω δεκαπλάσιες τιμές

----------


## minusplus

> τώρα πήγε 6ε λέει κάποιος απο πάνω



Φίλε έχουμε κ ένα όνομα.

----------


## navar

θα ήθέλα να έξερα , όταν κάποιος πάει να βγάλει 2€ απο ενα προιόν που θα δώσει @@ κομμάτια ανα μήνα......
του φτάνουν να καλύψει το ενοίκιο ? το ρεύμα ? το τηλέφωνω ? τον ΤΕΒΕ ? το προσωπικό ? και το ΝΤΑΒΑΤΖΗ κράτος που θα τον σφάξει ?

η αισχροκέρδια είναι άσχημο πράγμα , αλλα και αυτοί οι μαγαζάτορες/επαγγελματίες κάπως πρέπει να ζήσουν !
και μιλάμε για λιανομάγαζα που πάς να πάρεις ένα κομμάτι , και όχι 1000...
και στο έχει εκεί έτοιμο , και αν δεν δουλέυει σου δίνει άλλο......
και....και....και...... μήν τα ισοπεδώνουμε όλα !

----------

leosedf (13-07-11)

----------


## picdev

μην το βλέπεις έτσι γιατί υπάρχουν και μαγαζιά που είναι πάντα γεμάτα, ας βγάλει και 3ε-4ε όχι όμως 10,άλλωστε κερδίζει απο πολλά πράγματα, ας φτιάξει και eshop, δεν γίνεται να τα περιμένουμε όλα στο πιάτο,
και σε πληροφορώ οτι υπάρχει μεγάλο κοινό σε σχέση με τα μαγαζιά που έχουν μείνει, μην κοιτάς που οι τιμές ειναι απλησίαστες και αγοράζουν οι περισσότεροι απο έξω

----------


## tasosmos

Μα πως βγαινει 10€ το κερδος? 

Αν δεις και στο ebay που πουλανε batch ολοκληρα με 1000 οθονες πχ δεν ειναι σημαντικα χαμηλοτερη η τιμη απο αυτη που σου δινουν λιανικη, πες αντι για 3,5€ ανα κομματι να πηγαινει το κοστος στα 3€ αν αγορασεις χοντρικη και βαλεις κ φπα, δασμους κτλ. 

Απο ΕΕ προμηθευτες απλα δεν παιζουν τετοιες τιμες, πχ σε mouser κ farnell εχουν ακριβοτερες τιμες απ'οσο βρισκεις στην εγχωρια αγορα στην λιανικη...

----------


## Panoss

> μην το βλέπεις έτσι γιατί υπάρχουν και μαγαζιά που είναι πάντα γεμάτα, ας βγάλει και 3ε-4ε όχι όμως 10,άλλωστε κερδίζει απο πολλά πράγματα, ας φτιάξει και eshop, δεν γίνεται να τα περιμένουμε όλα στο πιάτο,
> και σε πληροφορώ οτι υπάρχει μεγάλο κοινό σε σχέση με τα μαγαζιά που έχουν μείνει, μην κοιτάς που *οι τιμές ειναι απλησίαστες και αγοράζουν οι περισσότεροι απο έξω*



Αυτή είναι η ουσία. Ο πελάτης έχει πάντα δίκιο. Ακόμα κι όταν έχει άδικο, πάλι αυτός θα αποφασίσει σε ποιον θα δώσει τα λεφτά του.
Και δεν θα κοιτάξει τα κόστη του μαγαζάτορα λόγω ΤΕΒΕ ή εφορίας ή προσωπικού ή ο,τιδήποτε ΑΛΛΑ το συμφέρον του (μπορεί να τον συμφέρει και να αγοράσει από τον ακριβό, το κόστος δεν είναι πάντα το καθοριστικό κριτήριο).
Και το βρίσκω σωστό. Τι να κάνουμε, η ελεύθερη αγορά είναι όντως σκληρή.

----------


## navar

δεν διαφωνώ κάπου αλλα είναι άδικο να γκρινιάζουμε όταν κάτι απο to ebay έχει 3,5€ στην farnell εχει 4,5€ και στην τοπική αγορά έχει 6€
είναι αδικία να γκρινιάζουμε για τέτοιες τιμές !
δεν θέλω να σκεφτούμε το τί έκανε και τι για να φτάσει αυτήν η οθόνη στο μαγαζί του , αλλα και απλά να το δείς , το ΦΠΑ και μόνο που καλέιτε να πληρώσει είναι 1,221€ !
αλλα και αυτό να παραυλέψουμε , το ότι την έχει ετοιμοπαράδοτη δεν στοιχίζει τπτ ?
το οτι μπορείς να την πιάσεις στα χέρια σου να την τσεκάρεις ?
το ότι πετάγεσαι και την παίρνεις ?
δεν στοιχίζουν τιποτα όλα αυτά ?

να μου γκρινιάξεις για τις αντιστάσεις 1/4 που έχουν 1cent και ο μαγαζάτορας στην χρέωσε 50 λεπτά , εκεί γκρίνιαξε !

----------

leosedf (13-07-11)

----------


## paul333

συγνωμη αλλα υπαρχουν και φτηνα μαγαζια και στην αθηνα και στην θεσσαλονικη

να τα προτιματε 4.5euro για μια οθονη με backlight δεν ειναι πολλα.

http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...d=3254&lang=gr

το μονο παραπονω που εχω ειναι η ποικιλια ας ειχανε και 

ας τα πληρωνα 1euro παραπανω.

τα μεταφορικα παρε το ενα απο εδω το αλλο απο εκει πιο πολλα βγαινει.

----------


## picdev

δεν έκανα παράπονα για τα 6ε αλλά για 12-14ε που είχε πριν ένα χρόνο, νομίζετε οτι μου αρέσει να περιμένω 3 εβδομάδες για 2ε? απλά κάποιες φορές τα ποσά είναι εξοφρενικά
και επειδή είπαμε για το φανό να πώ ότι τα παιδιά εκεί είναι άριστοι επαγγελματίες και πολλοί εξυπηρετικοί, τους αξίζουν χίλια μπράβο για τον τρόπο που εξυπηρετούν και για αυτό πιστεύω ότι έχουν και πολύ δουλειά

----------


## nikknikk4

> μια μπλε πχ στο ebay κανει 2.5ε ενώ στο φανό *12-14ε
> *φοιτητές είμαστε με χατζιλίκι, δεν μπορούμε να συντηρούμε την εσχροκέρδια
> η δεκαπλάσια τιμή πιάσιμο είναο







> δεν έκανα παράπονα για τα 6ε αλλά για *12-14ε* που είχε πριν ένα χρόνο, νομίζετε οτι μου αρέσει να περιμένω 3 εβδομάδες για 2ε? απλά κάποιες φορές τα ποσά είναι εξοφρενικά
> και επειδή είπαμε για το φανό να πώ ότι τα παιδιά εκεί είναι άριστοι επαγγελματίες και πολλοί εξυπηρετικοί, τους αξίζουν χίλια μπράβο για τον τρόπο που εξυπηρετούν και για αυτό πιστεύω ότι έχουν και πολύ δουλειά




ποτέ δεν πηρα οθόνη lcd 16x2 απο το φανό *12-14ε* 

το λες και το ξαναλές μηπως *ρώτησες για κατι αλλο ?*

----------


## picdev

δες εδώ τι λέει είναι post του 2007 βέβαια 

http://electronicsteipeir.phpbb9.com/t477-topic#11665
_Για παράδειγμα, σχετικά με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα, έχω αγοράσει οθόνη LCD μπλε 2x16 με 2.8 ευρώ, ενώ ο Φανός την είχε 12_

και εγώ τόσο περίπου θυμάμαι οτι έκανε , η πράσινη πρέπει να έκανε 10ε αλλά είναι πάνω απο ένας χρόνος και δεν θυμάμαι το ακριβές ποσό

----------


## nikknikk4

> δες εδώ τι λέει είναι *post του 2007 βέβαια 
> *
> http://electronicsteipeir.phpbb9.com/t477-topic#11665
> _Για παράδειγμα, σχετικά με ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα, έχω αγοράσει οθόνη LCD μπλε 2x16 με 2.8 ευρώ, ενώ ο Φανός την είχε 12_
> 
> και εγώ τόσο περίπου θυμάμαι οτι έκανε , η πράσινη πρέπει να έκανε 10ε αλλά είναι πάνω απο ένας χρόνος και δεν θυμάμαι το ακριβές ποσό



 :Confused1:

----------


## chip

μίλησες πριν για κάποιο mosfet αλλά δεν μας είπες για ποιο τύπο μιλάς και τι μάρκα
Επίσης αυτοκίνητο είναι το fiat και μια χαρά κάνεις τι δουλειά σου και αυτοκίνητο είναι και η mercedes που είναι πολύ ακριβότερη. Έτσι άλλο να παίρνεις οθόνη displaytech που έπαιρνες παλαιότερα στην Ελλάδα (και ήταν ακριβότερη) και άλλο να παίρνεις no-name σήμερα κι άλλο να παίρνεις εντελώς άγνωστες... κι άλλο να παίρνεις seiko ή optronics....(που κυκλοφορούσαν στην Ελλάδα παλαιότερα) και φυσικά ήταν ακριβές.
Πέρα απ΄ αυτό ένα μαγαζί δεν μπορεί να αγοράσει τα χιλιάδες τεμάχια που αναφέρεις (που αμφιβάλω αν και εκεί έχουν περίπου 50 λεπτά αφού αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου περίπου 50 λεπτά κοστίζει το τσιπακι - σε τιμές χιλιάδων τεμαχίων που είναι αντίστοιχο το ks066 και κατασκευάζεται στην λευκορωσία από την integral).
Δεν ξέρω από που αγοράζει ο Φανός όμως το πιθανότερο είναι οτι αγοράζει από την TOP electronics  η οποία σε περσινό κατάλογό της είχε την οθόνη 7,5 ευρώ προτυνόμενη λιανική με  ΦΠΑ. Από αυτή την λιανική να υπολογίζεις περίπου 40% κάτω η χονδρική τιμή (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος) που σημαίνει οτι αγοράζει το κατάστημα 4,5 ευρώ με πληρωμένο τον ΦΠΑ (ο κατάλογος αναφέρεται σε ΦΠΑ 19%) οπότε δίνοντας την οθόνη έβγαλε περίπου 2 ευρώ.
Φυσικά ο κινέζος θα βγάλει λιγότερα όμως δεν έχει τα έξοδα μισθοδοσίας του Έλληνα δεν έχει τα ενοίκια του ΄Ελληνα, δεν έχει να ανυσηχεί μην το τσακίσουν το μαγαζί (όποτε πρέπει να έχει κομπόδεμα στην άκρη για να το ξαναφτιάξει), δεν έχει το ΦΠΑ και πιθανότατα δεν θα κόψει και απόδειξη, σε αντιθεση με τον Φανό που κόβει απόδειξη και συμβάλει στο να συνεχίσει η λειτουργία της πτωχευμένης χώρας μας. 
Φυσικά τον Φανο δεν τον ξέρω ούτε φατσικά, φυσικά καταλαβαίνω οτι σαν φοιτητής δεν σου περισεύουν και καλά κάνεις και κοιτάζεις για ποιο φθηνό ακόμα και στο ebay, όμως δεν είναι ωραιο να προσπαθούμε να μειώσουμε και να εκθέσουμε τους έλληνες επαγγελματίες που προσπαθούν να επιβιώσουν σε αυτές τις δύσκολες συνθήκες.

----------

ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ (14-07-11), 

manolena (13-07-11), 

navar (14-07-11)

----------


## nikknikk4

> ποτέ δεν πηρα οθόνη lcd 16x2 απο το φανό *12-14ε* 
> 
> το λες και το ξαναλές μηπως *ρώτησες για κατι αλλο ?*




εχει πάρει κάποιος με το παραπάνω ποσο ?

η *απλά γράφουμε στα FORUM ?*

----------


## TSAKALI

Σε λιγα χρονια δεν θα υπαρχει καταστημα που να πουλαει εξαρτηματα με αυτον τον τροπο.
Οσα καταστηματα θα συνεχισουν να πουλανε , θα τα εχουν σε σακουλακια (ελαχιστη ποσοστητα)
ο αγοραστης επισης θα πρεπει να ξερει τι θελει , γιατι δεν θα γινεται να απασχολουν προσωπικο,
που να ψαχνει τα ραφια για 2 αντιστασεις και 5 πυκνωτες και 1 τρανζιστορ. Γιαυτο βλεπουμε να το 
εχουν ρηξει στην πωληση μικροσυσκευων τα περισσοτερα καταστηματα. Παλιοτερα ηταν οι αποκλειστικοι προμηθευτες τω επαγγελματιων, σημερα οι επαγγελματιες αγοραζουν απο τα μαγαζια
μονο για να φτιαξουν πρωτοτυπα , αφου κατασταλαξουν στα υλικα μετα κανουν παραγγελια απο εξωτερικο . 
Επισης , δεν μπορεις να πεις σε κανεναν ποσο θα πουλαει τα υλικα, μπορει να τα παιρνει 0,10 και να 
τα δινει 100, δεν ειναι ψωμι , ουτε γαλα , ουτε βενζινη να εχει πλαφον.

----------


## chip

πάντως 29/3/2008 οθόνη led 2χ16 την πήρα 6,93 ευρώ (από το Φανο)

----------


## picdev

πιαστήκατε αν η οθόνη έκανε 12 ή 14ε λέω είναι πάνω απο ένα χρόνο και δεν θυμάμαι το ακριβές ποσό,αλλά τόσο έκανε η μπλέ και η πράσινη νομίζω γύρω στα 10ε, πραγματικά άμα είχα την απόδειξη θα τη σκάναρα αλλά έχει σταλεί στην εφορία.και λάθος να έχω κάνει 
δεν είναι και μόνο η οθόνη , το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με άλλα εξαρτήματα, 
* ο φανός είναι ατυχές παράδειγμα γιατί εκτός ότι στα περισσότερα*
*έχει καλές τιμές , είναι και άριστος επαγγελματίας και αυτό το λέω γιατί επισκέπτομαι διάφορα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών.*
Εχει τύχει να πληρώσω σε άλλο μαγαζί 13led και 10 αντιστάσεις 7-8ε περίπου, τα led ήταν διαφανή λευκά με κόκκινο χρώμα,και αυτή η τιμή είναι λογική?
Εχει περάσει κανείς σας βόλτα απο το ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟ? να δείτε τιμές?
Πείτε μου απο πού να αγοράζω pic σε λογικές τιμές στην αθήνα να πηγαίνω να παίρνω , γιατί τα sample κάνουν 1 μήνα να έθρουν , 
όχι όμως να πληρώνω 10ε τον pic

----------


## chip

νομίζω οτι τώρα είπες τα πράγματα όπως είναι! συμφωνό 100%
Βέβαια πιστεύω οτι θα πρεπε να έχει σημαντικά καλύτερες τιμές... (αλλά όχι οτι κερδοσκοπει)
έχω πάει από ακτινιο... δεν έβρισκα κάτι βάσεις στο φανο...

----------


## picdev

και τα εξαρτήματα μια χάρα κράχτης είναι , όσες φορές έχω πάει πάντα παίρνω απο ένα μετασχηματιστή καμιά μπαταρία κανένα εργαλείο.
Σαν να λέμε οτι τα μαγαζιά με βίδες και πρόκιες πρέπει να σταματήσουν να τις πουλάνε,
έχω ένα τέτοιο μαγαζί στη γειτονιά που οι τιμές του είναι /3 απο το πρακτικερ , και τα πάντα απο εκεί τα παίρνω γιατί στο σπίτι κάνω πολλές δουλειές,
επειδή παίρνω και 2 βίδες ευτελούς αξίας δεν σημαίνει οτι τον χαλάει όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αγοράζω

----------


## nikknikk4

> πιαστήκατε αν η οθόνη έκανε 12 ή 14ε λέω είναι πάνω απο ένα χρόνο και δεν θυμάμαι το ακριβές ποσό,αλλά τόσο έκανε η μπλέ και η πράσινη νομίζω γύρω στα 10ε, πραγματικά άμα είχα την απόδειξη θα τη σκάναρα αλλά έχει σταλεί στην εφορία.και λάθος να έχω κάνει 
> δεν είναι και μόνο η οθόνη , το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με άλλα εξαρτήματα, 
> *ο φανός είναι ατυχές παράδειγμα γιατί εκτός ότι στα περισσότερα*
> *έχει καλές τιμές , είναι και άριστος επαγγελματίας και αυτό το λέω γιατί επισκέπτομαι διάφορα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών.*
> Εχει τύχει να πληρώσω σε άλλο μαγαζί 13led και 10 αντιστάσεις 7-8ε περίπου, τα led ήταν διαφανή λευκά με κόκκινο χρώμα,και αυτή η τιμή είναι λογική?
> Εχει περάσει κανείς σας βόλτα απο το ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟ? να δείτε τιμές?
> Πείτε μου απο πού να αγοράζω pic σε λογικές τιμές στην αθήνα να πηγαίνω να παίρνω , γιατί τα sample κάνουν 1 μήνα να έθρουν , 
> όχι όμως να πληρώνω 10ε τον pic



ναι ειναι ατυχές παράδειγμα αλλα ΕΣΥ εβαλες ποιο πανω και το link για να επιβεβαιώσεις το ατυχές σου παραδειγμα

οπότε καλο ειναι να προσέχουμε τι λέμε

παμε παρακατω,,,
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=47525&p=334408&viewfull=1#post334  408



*8 ευρω η οθονη
*ποστ νουμςρο 69
24-11-09 15:42

--------------

παμε ακομη ποιο κάτω 
εχω και μια παλια αποδειξη
28/11/09

lcd display 2x16 7.3 e

----------


## paul333

> πιαστήκατε αν η οθόνη έκανε 12 ή 14ε λέω είναι πάνω απο ένα χρόνο και δεν θυμάμαι το ακριβές ποσό,αλλά τόσο έκανε η μπλέ και η πράσινη νομίζω γύρω στα 10ε, πραγματικά άμα είχα την απόδειξη θα τη σκάναρα αλλά έχει σταλεί στην εφορία.και λάθος να έχω κάνει 
> δεν είναι και μόνο η οθόνη , το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με άλλα εξαρτήματα, 
> * ο φανός είναι ατυχές παράδειγμα γιατί εκτός ότι στα περισσότερα*
> *έχει καλές τιμές , είναι και άριστος επαγγελματίας και αυτό το λέω γιατί επισκέπτομαι διάφορα μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών.*
> Εχει τύχει να πληρώσω σε άλλο μαγαζί 13led και 10 αντιστάσεις 7-8ε περίπου, τα led ήταν διαφανή λευκά με κόκκινο χρώμα,και αυτή η τιμή είναι λογική?
> Εχει περάσει κανείς σας βόλτα απο το ΑΚΤΙΝΙΟ? να δείτε τιμές?
> Πείτε μου απο πού να αγοράζω pic σε λογικές τιμές στην αθήνα να πηγαίνω να παίρνω , γιατί τα sample κάνουν 1 μήνα να έθρουν , 
> όχι όμως να πληρώνω 10ε τον pic



δεν μας λες για πιο pic γιατι ολα δεν εχουν ιδια τιμη γιατι o φανος πχ εχει το pic16f628 2.37euro

----------


## Panoss

> Σε λιγα χρονια δεν θα υπαρχει καταστημα που να πουλαει εξαρτηματα με αυτον τον τροπο.
> Οσα καταστηματα θα συνεχισουν να πουλανε , θα τα εχουν σε σακουλακια (ελαχιστη ποσοστητα)
> ο αγοραστης επισης θα πρεπει να ξερει τι θελει , γιατι δεν θα γινεται να απασχολουν προσωπικο,
> που να ψαχνει τα ραφια για 2 αντιστασεις και 5 πυκνωτες και 1 τρανζιστορ.



Εμένα πολύ θα μου άρεσε να υπάρχει ένα κατάστημα με εξαρτήματα σε στιλ σούπερ μάρκετ. ΤΕΛΕΙΟ, όχι απλά καλό. Όχι σε σακουλάκια, αλλά να διαλέγω εγώ '_2 αντιστασεις και 5 πυκνωτες και 1 τρανζιστορ'._




> Επισης , δεν μπορεις να πεις σε κανεναν ποσο θα πουλαει τα υλικα, μπορει να τα παιρνει 0,10 και να 
> τα δινει 100, δεν ειναι ψωμι , ουτε γαλα , ουτε βενζινη να εχει πλαφον.



Πόσο είναι το πλαφόν στο ψωμί, στο γάλα και στη βενζίνη;

Όπως και να 'χει, ο καθένας *όσο θέλει πουλάει* και επίσης *απ' όποιον θέλει αγοράζει.* 
Άρα, ποιος ο ορισμός της αισχροκέρδειας; Δεν μας αναγκάζει κανείς να αγοράσουμε.
Επίσης, οι πωλητές δεν μπορούν να μας λένε ότι πρέπει να αγοράζουμε από Ελλάδα για το καλό της οικονομίας, για να εισπράττει το κράτος ΦΠΑ ή ότι είναι ακριβοί επειδή έχουν μεγάλα έξοδα σε σχέση με τον Κινέζο. Σε σχέση με τον Άγγλο, γιατί είναι τόσο πολύ ακριβότεροι; Με τον Γερμανό;
Το να έχει ο Γερμανός π.χ ένα τρανζίστορ 1 ευρώ, μια λογική τιμή για μένα στην Ελλάδα θα ήταν max 1,05 ευρώ (και ΠΟΛΥ λέω). Όχι παραπάνω. Αν είναι παραπάνω, παίρνω απ' έξω.

----------


## chip

και ποιος είπε οτι ο άγγλος ή ο γερμανός είναι ποιο φθηνοί?
Αν τώρα μιλάμε για κανένα mouser (αμερικάνικο) τότε ο mouser θα έπρεπε να είναι σε όλα ποιο φθηνός αφού έχει συμφωνίες με τους κατασκευαστές και αγοράζει χιλιάδες τεμάχια από κάθε είδος. Αντίθετα αυτό που συμβαίνει είναι στα συνήθη υλικά είναι ποιο ακριβά τα καταστήματα του εξωτερικού και στα εξειδικευμένα (εννοό και μικροελεγκτές) ποιο φθηνά.
Πρέπει να ψάχνουμε καλά για να βρούμε τελικά ποιος είναι ποιο φθηνός.

----------


## Panoss

Έχω πάρει πολλές φορές από Αγγλία πράγματα πολύ φτηνότερα. π.χ ένα ολοκληρωμένο που έψαχνα (L6385) το πήρα 5 κομμάτια 11 ευρώ από την rsgreece (παράρτημα της αγγλικής εταιρείας στην Ελλάδα), ενώ εδώ μου 'παν δύο κομμάτια 11 ευρώ.

----------


## paul333

> Έχω πάρει πολλές φορές από Αγγλία πράγματα πολύ φτηνότερα. π.χ ένα ολοκληρωμένο που έψαχνα (L6385) το πήρα 5 κομμάτια 11 ευρώ από την rsgreece (παράρτημα της αγγλικής εταιρείας στην Ελλάδα), ενώ εδώ μου 'παν δύο κομμάτια 11 ευρώ.



και εγω παραγγελνω απο rs ορισμενα εξαρτηματα ειναι ακριβα αλλα εχει και τα παντα ολα,

αν εισαι και πελατης στα εξαρτηματα εχεις καποια εκπτωση αγοραζω απο εκει γιατι ειναι μαζεμενα με συμφερει περισσοτερο.

----------


## ceidas

Παιδιά, πήγα σήμερα φανό και πήρα μία lcd 16x2 με κίτρινο πίσω φωτισμό 6,2 ευρώ και χωρίς τον φωτισμό είχε με 3,9. Αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου, καλή τιμή για Ελλάδα. Νιώθω, ότι σε σχέση με αγορά από απέξω πλήρωσα ότι πήγα και σε ένα 20λεπτο το πήρα στα χέρια μου.

Είναι ένα ABC016002E69-YLY-R-01 και αυτό που με καίει τώρα είναι να βρω datasheet να δω αν είναι συμβατό με hd44780.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Είναι ένα ABC016002E69-YLY-R-01 και αυτό που με καίει τώρα είναι να βρω datasheet να δω αν είναι συμβατό με hd44780.



Η εταιρεία: http://av-display.com.cn/
To display: http://www.av-display.com.cn/Product...0805062453.pdf
Το driver: http://www.displaytech-us.com/pdf/ap...lc780a1v12.pdf
G

----------


## mariosm

> Εμένα πολύ θα μου άρεσε να υπάρχει ένα κατάστημα με εξαρτήματα σε στιλ σούπερ μάρκετ. ΤΕΛΕΙΟ, όχι απλά καλό. Όχι σε σακουλάκια, αλλά να διαλέγω εγώ '_2 αντιστασεις και 5 πυκνωτες και 1 τρανζιστορ'._



Οποιος σκεφτει να το κανει αυτο πρεπει να εχει χαρτι απο γιατρο οτι ειναι τρελλος ή να ειναι σιγουρος οτι αντεχει τη φυλακη.

----------


## chip

λοιπόν ... αφού το l6385 δεν το εισάγει κάποιος προμηθευτης στην ελλάδα ένα κατάστημα θα το πάρει από το mouser για 3,65 ευρώ το τεμάχιο. Με 23% ΦΠΑ και 23% κέρδος βγαίνει 11 ευρώ τα δύο τεμάχια!!! πολύ ποιο ακριβά από την RS αλλά σίγουρα κλέφτης δεν είναι το κατάστημα.
Αν πάλι πήρχε ζήτηση στην Ελλάδα και αγόραζε 100 τεμάχια από ebv τότε το εξάρτημα έχει 0,799 ευρώ το τεμάχιο και κατα συνέπεια θα μπορούσε να το πουλάει λιγότερο από 1,5 ευρώ!!!
Άρα ο πρώτος που αισχροκερδεί είναι τα μεγάλα καταστήματα του εξωτερικού που και μεγάλη ποσότητα έχουν αγοράσει (άρα πολύ φθηνά) και ακριβά πουλάνε (σε σχέση με αυτό που αγόρασαν)!!!

----------


## Panoss

Φίλε chip, λογικά αυτά που λες. Ο πελάτης όμως δεν μπορεί να τα γνωρίζει αυτά.
Διαφωνώ μόνο με τη λέξη 'αισχροκερδεί', καθότι δεν μπορούμε να καθορίσουμε τι εστί κέρδος και τι αισχροκέρδεια.

----------


## paul333

για να υπαρχουν μεγαλα καταστηματα στο net αυτο κατι λεει απο μονο του, αρα η αγορα χρειαζεται

mouser,farnell,rs,digikey εαν αισχροκερδουσαν πολυ απλα δεν θα υπηρχαν ολοι η ευρωπη και αμερικη τους εμπιστευεται.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι έτσι, όταν μια εταιρεία πουλάει ένα εξάρτημα σε συσκευασίες των 5000 τεμαχίων προς 1 ευρώ το κομμάτι, εσύ που θες ένα τεμάχιο θα είχες μόνο μια επιλογή: να δώσεις 5000 ευρώ για μια συσκευασία, και να βάλεις στην άκρη τα υπόλοιπα 4999 κομμάτια που δεν τα χρειάζεσαι...
Έρχεται λοιπόν η Farnell και σου λέει: Θες 1 κομμάτι; Ωραία. Σκάσε 100 ευρουλάκια και πάρ' το. Άμα δεν σ' αρέσει, τράβα στην εταιρεία να δώσεις 5000 ευρουλάκια...
Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η Farnell δεν σε εκμεταλλεύεται; Απλώς δεν σε συμφέρει να κάνεις διαφορετικά!

----------


## Panoss

Και πόσο έπρεπε να το δίνει για να μη σε εκμεταλλεύεται;

----------


## FILMAN

Εσένα ένα περιθώριο κέρδους 100% σου φαίνεται λογικό; Και 500 ευρώ να σου ζήταγε, πάλι εκεί θα πήγαινες. Είναι καλύτερα να δώσεις 500 ευρώ για ένα εξάρτημα παρά 5000 ευρώ πάλι για ένα εξάρτημα. Ποιο περιθώριο κέρδους είναι εκμετάλλευση; το 500%, το 100%, ή κάποιο άλλο;

----------


## Panoss

Εμένα μου φαίνεται λογικό να πάρω το φθηνότερο, άσχετα από το περιθώριο κέρδους.

----------


## paul333

παντα υπαρχει η επιλογη να παρεις λιγα κομματια δεν τους συμφερει γιατι ποιο φτηνα τα πουλανε πολλα μαζι ενω ενα ενα 

τα πουλανε πιο ακριβα.

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό είναι από ένα datasheet που κατέβασα σήμερα. Για δείξτε μου, πού είναι η επιλογή να πάρω λιγότερα από 1000 κομμάτια;

----------


## picdev

εγώ πήρα απο την hopeRF module με 5.5$ το κομμάτι, όταν όλοι τα πουλάνε πάνω απο 10$ το κομμάτι
*Βέβαια στο site της hopeRF δεν φενεται οτι το κοινο μπορει να αγοράσει*, γίνεται μέσω email η αγορά γιατί έτσι θα είχαν πρόβλημα οι έμποροι που πουλάνε τα module 15$ το κομμάτι, (εγώ  το διάβασα τυχαία σε ένα ξένο fortum kai λεω κατσε να στειλω να δω)
* το sparkFUN το δίνει 11$*

εδώ το δίνει 20 μαζί με board
http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10154
μιλάω για το RFM22B αγόρασα 3 κομμάτια αλλά και ένα μπορούσα να αγοράσω

υπάρχει και γερμανος που τα πουλάει 6ε
http://rf-store.com/index.php?page=s...emid=2&lang=nn

----------


## chip

ναι λογικά αυτά που λες filman αλλά άλλο 30% άλλο 50% άλλο 100% και άλλο 500%.
μέχρι το 100% πιστεύω οτι είναι λογικά τα πράγματα. Και λέω οτι είναι λογικά γιατί αγοράζοντας μια μεγάλη ποσότητα από ένα εξάρτημα που δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα κινήσιμο στην αγορά που απευθύνεσαι, σημαίνει οτι μπορεί τελικά να σου μείνουν και να πετάξεις κάποια κομάτια οπότε πρέπει να τα έχεις αποσβέσει μέσα από το μεγάλο ποσοστό κέρδους.

προφανώς το rf module το έδωσε ένα κομάτι σε αυτή την τιμή σαν δείγμα (δεν τα χαρίζουν όλες οι εταιρίες τα δείγματα)... για να βοηθήσει στη σχεδίαση μία εταιρεία ή έναν φοιτητη (έστω και ερασιτέχνη). Αν όμως πήγαινε ένα κατάστημα και του λεγε να του δώσει 5-10 τεμάχια μπορεί να μην δεχόταν η εταιρεία και να τον παρέπεμπε στους διανομείς τις που έχουν αγοράσει σημαντικές ποσότητες.

----------


## ceidas

Παιδιά μια βοήθεια λίγο αν γίνεται σχετικά με την οθόνη. Το datasheet που ποσταρε ένας φίλος στην προηγούμενη σελίδα λέει ότι έχει 16 pins η οθόνη εμένα όμως έχει 18! Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο datasheet που μπορώ να βρω?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Το datasheet ... λέει ότι έχει 16 pins η οθόνη εμένα όμως έχει 18!



Αν ψάξεις για "ABC016002E" εντός του forum θα βρεις μερικά σχόλια:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48103

Τα pins 17 και 18 αναφέρουν ότι είναι παράλληλα με το φωτισμό (ίσως διπλά pins για συμβατότητα με άλλους κατασκευαστές). Εσύ έλεγξε ότι τα πρώτα pins είναι ίδια (κυρίως τροφοδοσίες) και απλά παρέλειψε τα έξτρα pins.

Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια κάποιος να πάρει τηλέφωνο τον πωλητή να του εξηγήσει ότι την "εθελοντική βοήθεια" την δίνουμε στα μέλη του forum. Θα μπορούσαμε να φέρουμε και ... displays! Αξίζει τον κόπο να βρει ένα *18-πινο datasheet* για τα προϊόντα που πουλάει και ένα μέλος-πελάτης του να το ανεβάσει!
G

----------


## nikknikk4

και ας χρεώσει και  τη φωτοτυπία
το ερώτημα ειναι μπορεί η πρέπει να δίνει   datasheet με κάθε εξάρτημα που πουλάει ?

----------


## nikknikk4

> Αν ψάξεις για "ABC016002E" εντός του forum θα βρεις μερικά σχόλια:
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=48103
> 
> Τα pins 17 και 18 αναφέρουν ότι είναι παράλληλα με το φωτισμό (ίσως διπλά pins για συμβατότητα με άλλους κατασκευαστές). Εσύ έλεγξε ότι τα πρώτα pins είναι ίδια (κυρίως τροφοδοσίες) και απλά παρέλειψε τα έξτρα pins.
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν βέβαια κάποιος να πάρει τηλέφωνο τον πωλητή να του εξηγήσει ότι την "εθελοντική βοήθεια" την δίνουμε στα μέλη του forum.Θα μπορούσαμε να φέρουμε και ... displays! Αξίζει τον κόπο να βρει ένα *18-πινο datasheet* για τα προϊόντα που πουλάει και ένα μέλος-πελάτης του να το ανεβάσει!
> G



*το κάνουμε και αυτό οποτε εχουμε κέφια*  :Biggrin: 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=48107&page=1

----------


## ceidas

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις και αν δεν γίνομαι κουραστικός έχω να ρωτήσω κάτι ακόμα. Υποτίθεται ότι η οθόνη έχει ταλαντωτή για ρολόι ώστε να παίρνει τις εντολές από έναν μικροεπεξεργαστή μία μία. Σωστά? Και αν ναι που είναι? Γιατί το datasheet δεν κάνει καμία αναφορά στα pins 3V0 και 6Ε.

----------


## kpap

Χωρίς να θέλω να ανάψω τη συζήτηση για την αισχροκέρδεια και τα περιθώρια κέρδους, διαβάζοντας το θέμα θυμήθηκα ότι πριν λίγο καιρό αγόρασα 16 ευρώ από το Ακτίνιο ένα βύσμα της Kycon το οποίο η Mouser το έχει $3.73, οπότε δεν μπορώ να μην κάνω μερικά σχόλια.

http://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/K...by4e3nR3vNQ%3d

Δεν έχω κάτι με το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί και ασφαλώς έχει και πολλά έξοδα εκεί που βρίσκεται, και υπαλλήλους πληρώνει και το είχε σε στοκ για να το πάρω εγώ όταν το είχα ανάγκη. Αλλά από την άλλη αν δεν έβγαζε τα έξοδά του θα είχε κλείσει προ πολλού προφανώς. Υποπτεύομαι μάλιστα ότι βγάζει και βγάζει και καλά, ακριβώς επειδή έχει βιτρίνα σε κεντρικό σημείο. Ακόμα και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη όμως την πραγματικότητα που αναφέρετε, ότι τα μαγαζιά έχουν έξοδα ΦΠΑ κλπ, δεν μπορώ παρά να το ξανασκεφτώ πριν ξαναεπισκευτώ οποιοδήποτε μαγαζί βλέπω ότι κάνει τα ίδια, όσο και να θέλω να βοηθήσω την εγχώρια αγορά. Γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μόνο θέμα εξόδων και στοκ, αλλά και μιας γενικότερης "αρπαχτής" νοοτροπίας. Την οποία δεν έχω διάθεση να συντηρώ ..

----------


## nikknikk4

> Χωρίς να θέλω να ανάψω τη συζήτηση για την αισχροκέρδεια και τα περιθώρια κέρδους, διαβάζοντας το θέμα θυμήθηκα ότι πριν λίγο καιρό αγόρασα 16 ευρώ από το Ακτίνιο ένα βύσμα της Kycon το οποίο η Mouser το έχει $3.73, οπότε δεν μπορώ να μην κάνω μερικά σχόλια.
> 
> http://gr.mouser.com/ProductDetail/K...by4e3nR3vNQ%3d
> 
> Δεν έχω κάτι με το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί και ασφαλώς έχει και πολλά έξοδα εκεί που βρίσκεται, και υπαλλήλους πληρώνει και το είχε σε στοκ για να το πάρω εγώ όταν το είχα ανάγκη. Αλλά από την άλλη αν δεν έβγαζε τα έξοδά του θα είχε κλείσει προ πολλού προφανώς. Υποπτεύομαι μάλιστα ότι βγάζει και βγάζει και καλά, ακριβώς επειδή έχει βιτρίνα σε κεντρικό σημείο. Ακόμα και λαμβάνοντας υπόψη όμως την πραγματικότητα που αναφέρετε, ότι τα μαγαζιά έχουν έξοδα ΦΠΑ κλπ, δεν μπορώ παρά να το ξανασκεφτώ πριν ξαναεπισκευτώ οποιοδήποτε μαγαζί βλέπω ότι κάνει τα ίδια, όσο και να θέλω να βοηθήσω την εγχώρια αγορά. Γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι μόνο θέμα εξόδων και στοκ, αλλά και μιας γενικότερης "αρπαχτής" νοοτροπίας. Την οποία δεν έχω διάθεση να συντηρώ ..




o καθενας οτι θυμαται χαιρεται

*kpap* γιατι το πηρες απο το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα ?

για να παρης σβαρνα τα forum και να εχεις να λες ? 

*δεν σου κάνει δεν αγοράζεις .
*

----------


## kpap

> o καθενας οτι θυμαται χαιρεται
> 
> *kpap* γιατι το πηρες απο το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα ?
> 
> για να παρης σβαρνα τα forum και να εχεις να λες ? 
> 
> *δεν σου κάνει δεν αγοράζεις .
> *



Έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με τη μνήμη μου; Γράφω γιατί το πήρα, γιατί το είχα ανάγκη. Και θα το ξανακάνω εν γνώσει μου όταν θα το ξαναέχω ανάγκη, αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός που αναφέρω.





> εχει πάρει κάποιος με το παραπάνω ποσο ?
> 
> η *απλά γράφουμε στα FORUM ?*



Μήπως εσύ απλά γράφεις στα φόρουμ; Με είδες και αλλού να τα παίρνω σβάρνα; Πριν είχες πρόβλημα με την έλλειψη στοιχείων, τώρα έχεις πρόβλημα και με την κατάθεσή τους; Σοβαρέψου λίγο.

----------


## paul333

κατα τη γνωμη μου καλα εκανε ο κωστας εγραψε την εμπειρια του 

απο καταστημα στην ελλαδα δεν ειναι κακο.

 Αλλοστε ολοι το ιδιο περιπου κανουμε αν δεν βρισκουμε κατι και το εχει μονο ενα καταστημα με υψηλη τιμη 

το αγοραζουμε απο εκει στην ελλαδα ζουμε ολα ειναι ακριβα μην κοροιδευομαστε.

----------


## chip

θα διαφωνίσω με το οτι όλα είναι ακριβά...
Για παράδειγμα θυμάμαι μια εκπομπή του ευαγγελάτου που έκανε συγκρίσεις τιμών διάφορων ειδών με τα μααζιά του εξωτερικού και έβγαζει αυξημένες τιμές στα τρόφιμα στην Ελλάδα ενώ σε καταναλωτικά είδη όπως κάτι DVD player τηλεοράσεις κλπ. έβρισκε επώνυμα προϊόντα ποιο φθηνά στην Ελλάδα απ' οτι στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## nikknikk4

> Έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με τη μνήμη μου; Γράφω γιατί το πήρα, γιατί το είχα ανάγκη. Και θα το ξανακάνω εν γνώσει μου όταν θα το ξαναέχω ανάγκη, αλλά αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός που αναφέρω.
> 
> 
> 
> Μήπως *εσύ* απλά γράφεις στα φόρουμ; Με είδες και αλλού να τα παίρνω σβάρνα; Πριν είχες πρόβλημα με την έλλειψη στοιχείων, τώρα έχεις πρόβλημα και με την κατάθεσή τους; Σοβαρέψου λίγο.





εχω εγγραφη εδω στο forum απο το 2004 και *384* μηνυματα (μαζι με αυτο)

εσυ εγγραφη ΙΑΝ 2011 και *197* μηνύματα (σε 6 μήνες ) μηπως αυτο λεει κατι... ? για τη σοβαροτητα...




ναι φιλε μου γιατι 10 -12 ευρω οθονη δεν εχω παρει απο το συγκεκριμενο καταστημα απο το το οποιο πολλοι απο εδω μεσα ειναι πελατες του και γνωριζουν οτι οι τιμες του στο συνολο τους δεν ειναι ληστρηκες, εχει μεγαλη γκαμα,και εαν δεν εχει κατι στο φερνει χωρις να σου χρεωνει τα μεταφορικα 
και ξαναρωταω εχει παρει καποιος με τετοια τιμη ? δεν ειμαι εφορια για να ζητω αποδειξεις ενα μελλος του εδω forum το ειπε (που μονο ρωτησε και δεν αγορσε μυριζομαι και πιθανο λαθος)
πολλες φορες και με παραπομπες και αλλου διαβασε τα post με τη σειρα και ισως καταλαβεις τι εννοω


δεν βλεπω να εγραψες οτι το πηρες απο αναγκη...!
τελος παντων το οτι δεν το εγραψες δεν σημαινει και οτι δεν βρεθηκες στην αναγκη της συγκεκριμενης αγορας με ιην τεραστια διαφορα 16 ευρω και $3.73 (περιπυ 3 ευρω)ειναι τεραστια η διαφορα
εαν καποιος μεινη με το αυτοκινητο στο δρομο και δεν εχει οδικη βοηθεια ...για να την αποκτηση εκεινη την στιγμη την πληρωνει ακριβα

και ξαναλεω
*δεν σου κάνει δεν αγοράζεις .

και στην αναγκη τα ακουμπας...*

----------


## picdev

το ακτίνιο έχει πολύ κακή φύμη, και στη σχολή όταν είχαμε να φτιάξουμε κάποια κατασκευή και ρωτάγαμε κανένα καθηγητή
μας έλεγε ότι είναι φαρμακείο, τώρα δεν ξέρω αν έφτιαξε.
Προσωπικα πριν χρόνια 2 φορές πήγα και πήρα κάτι πολύ απλά εξαρτήματα, και χαρακτιριστικά θυμάμαι είχα χρυσοπληρώσει έναν μικρό πυκνωτή
τώρα δεν λέω τιμή γιατί έχουμε αγορανομία, μπορεί να πέσω έξω 50 λεπτά και να φάω πρόστιμο.
Αν γράψεις στο google Ακτινιον και φαρμακείο θα δεις

----------


## kpap

Έχεις δίκιο nikknikk4, θα πάψω να γράφω με τέτοια συχνότητα, κάποια από τα μηνύματά μου είναι εντελώς χάσιμο χρόνου.

----------


## nikknikk4

εαν αυτο σημαίνει αυτογνωσία ...

----------


## paul333

> θα διαφωνίσω με το οτι όλα είναι ακριβά...
> Για παράδειγμα θυμάμαι μια εκπομπή του ευαγγελάτου που έκανε συγκρίσεις τιμών διάφορων ειδών με τα μααζιά του εξωτερικού και έβγαζει αυξημένες τιμές στα τρόφιμα στην Ελλάδα ενώ σε καταναλωτικά είδη όπως κάτι DVD player τηλεοράσεις κλπ. έβρισκε επώνυμα προϊόντα ποιο φθηνά στην Ελλάδα απ' οτι στο εξωτερικό.



φιλε ασχετο με τα ηλεκτρονικα αλλα σχετικο με την ακρειβια παραδειγμα δικο μου πριν δυο εβδομαδες

σουπερ μαρκετ μεγαλο
nescafe μεσαιο=2.62euro και προσφορα 10% παραπανω

μια εβδομαδα μετα
nescafe μεσαιο=2.82euro χωρις προσφορα 10%

σημερινη τιμη
nescafe μεσαιο=2.85euro χωρις προσφορα 10%

ελα τωρα εσυ και βγαλε ακρη ενα παραδειγμα σου εφερα τωρα αυτο γινεται καθε εβδομαδα με ολα τα προιοντα.

της τηλεοραση,dvd,κλπ τα πουλανε φτηνα γιατι ενας θα παρει μια φορα τηλεοραση και οχι καθε εβδομαδα.

----------


## chip

σ' αυτό Παύλο... δεν έχεις και άδικο....

----------


## agis68

> Ναι, όμως από eBay θα κάνει κάνα μήνα να έρθει από Κίνα. Εγώ όμως βιάζομαι. Τέσπα, θα πάρω τηλέφωνο σε αυτόν τον Φανό να ρωτήσω τιμή. Ευχαριστώ.



απο ebay μεσω Paypal εχονται σε 6-8 ημέρες στο λέω γιατι παραγγέλνω καθε εβδομάδα απο κινα-ταιβαν μεσω ebay.....εδω ανταλλακτικα μοτοσυκλέττας και ήρθαν απο κινα σε dt 4ημέρες και τιμή 15ευρω οταν για ολα αυτα ο τογελος ζητουσε 120 ευρω!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ceidas

Πάμε τώρα σε κάτι πιο *ontopic*? Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει τι παίζει με το reading αυτής της lcd. Έχω καταλάβει το writing σε DDRAM αλλά με το reading από αυτή δεν έχω καταλάβει από που ακριβώς διαβάζει και που ακριβώς μπορώ να δω τι έχει διαβάσει. Και όταν λέω από που διαβάζει εννοώ προφανώς από πιο address της  RAM διαβάζει.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Έχω καταλάβει το writing σε DDRAM αλλά με το reading από αυτή δεν έχω καταλάβει...



Σχεδόν πάντα απλά "γράφουμε" στις οθόνες LCD. Η διαδικασία "διαβάσματος" μπορεί να γίνει για να χρησιμοποιήσεις μερικές θέσεις μνήμης σαν RAM αλλά δεν συνηθίζεται. Η μόνη χρήσιμη διαδικασία "διαβάσματος" είναι να ελέγχεις το busy flag. Ακόμη και αυτό το παραλείπουμε γράφοντας στην οθόνη μετά από ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση. Τους χρονισμούς τους αναφέρει στο datasheet του driver.

Μήπως χρειάζεσαι κάτι διαφορετικό που δεν κατάλαβα;
G

----------


## ceidas

> Σχεδόν πάντα απλά "γράφουμε" στις οθόνες LCD. Η διαδικασία "διαβάσματος" μπορεί να γίνει για να χρησιμοποιήσεις μερικές θέσεις μνήμης σαν RAM αλλά δεν συνηθίζεται. Η μόνη χρήσιμη διαδικασία "διαβάσματος" είναι να ελέγχεις το busy flag. Ακόμη και αυτό το παραλείπουμε γράφοντας στην οθόνη μετά από ελάχιστη καθυστέρηση. Τους χρονισμούς τους αναφέρει στο datasheet του driver.
> 
> Μήπως χρειάζεσαι κάτι διαφορετικό που δεν κατάλαβα;
> G



Όχι ευχαριστώ, τον έφαγα τον χρόνο μου αλλά το βρήκα. Το reading σου πετάει στις εξόδους της lcd (που μέχρι πριν από λίγο ήταν είσοδοι) 0 ή 1 ανάλογα τον χαρακτήρα που διαβάζει εκείνη την στιμγή στην συγκεκριμένη διεύθηνση της RAM που καθορίζεται από τον address counter.

----------


## robotakias

> τώρα πήγε 6ε λέει κάποιος απο πάνω , άμα αγοράζαμε όλοι απο εκεί θα συνέχιζε να ήταν στα 14ε



Και εσύ ρε φίλε γιατί αμφισβητείς οτι το παλικάρι δεν την πήρε 6 ευρώ?
Αμα πας απο το Φανό, τόσο θα την πάρεις. 
Όσο για το συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί, έχει αρκετή κίνηση και πάρα πολύ καλή εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## robotakias

Πάντως πολύ καλές τιμές μπορεί να βρει κανείς και στα ελληνικά e-shops.
Έχω συγκρίνει πολλές φορές τιμές για το ίδιο προιόν σε κατάστημα και σε e-shop και το e-shop είχε αισθητά χαμηλότερη τιμή.
Βέβαια καλό είναι να παίρνει κανείς μαζεμένα τα πράγματα που θέλει ώστε να μην πληρώνει συνέχεια τα μεταφορικά.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Οι οθόνες LCD που αγοράζετε έχουν Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες ή τους προγραμματίζετε εσείς στην CG-RAM;
Φαντάζομαι όσες αγοράζετε από καταστήματα τις περιλαμβάνουν στη ROM. Αυτές από το e-bay ή τα ξένα μαγαζιά;
G

----------


## robotakias

> Οι οθόνες LCD που αγοράζετε έχουν Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες ή τους προγραμματίζετε εσείς στην CG-RAM;



Για να απεικονίσεις Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στην LCD πρέπει να "μιλήσεις" στον ελεγκτή της LCD και να φτιάξεις μόνος σου τους Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.
Βάζεις για παράδειγμα έναν AVR να ελέγχει μια LCD και δημιουργείς έναν πίνακα στο πρόγραμμά σου ο οποίος περιλαμβάνει τους Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.
Κάθε φορά που θες να απεικονίσεις έναν χαρακτήρα απο αυτούς, τους παίρνεις απο τον πίνακα αυτό και τους πηγαίνεις στο σημείο που θες να εμφανιστούν.

Ο κάθε Ελληνικός χαρακτήρας έχει μια κωδικοποίηση που σχετίζεται με την απεικόνισή του στα πιξελ της οθόνης. Υπάρχει πρόγραμμα που δημιουργεί πολύ εύκολα αυτή την κωδικοποίηση. Έχω χρησιμοποιήσει τέτοιο πρόγραμμα, μόλις το βρω θα το αναφέρω. Αυτή την κωδικοποίηση βάζεις στον πίνακα που θα δημιουργήσεις.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Για να απεικονίσεις Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες στην LCD πρέπει ...



Τα LCD χαρακτήρων κατασκευάζονται σε 3-4 παραλλαγές όσον αφορά τον εσωτερικό πίνακα χαρακτήρων.
Συνήθως περιέχουν Katakana ή Δυτικο-Ευρωπαϊκά (western latin) και σπανιότερα Κυριλλικά ή Ελληνικά.

Η ερώτησή μου αφορά τον πίνακα χαρακτήρων. Από την απάντησή σου κατάλαβα ότι τα LCD που προμηθεύεσαι ΔΕΝ έχουν Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες.

Προ-εγκατεστημένοι Ελληνικοί χαρακτήρες σημαίνει μικρότερο πρόγραμμα, καλύτερη απεικόνιση, λιγότερα δεδομένα (ταχύτητα) μεταξύ μC και LCD. Επιπλέον τα περισσότερα LCD controllers έχουν χώρο για 8 διαφορετικούς χαρακτήρες ενώ τα Ελληνικά χρειάζονται 10 θέσεις.

G

----------


## robotakias

Αυτά που λες τα γνωρίζω, που θες να καταλήξεις όμως?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Αυτά που λες τα γνωρίζω, που θες να καταλήξεις όμως;



Στο να μάθω αν οι οθόνες LCD που αγοράζετε έχουν Ελληνικούς χαρακτήρες. Οσες έxουν κοστίζουν λίγο παραπάνω. Το ίδιο συμβαίνει και με αρκετά τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά (λ.χ. θερμοκρασία λειτουργίας, ταχύτητα κρυστάλλου, είδος ανακλαστήρα, κλπ.) αλλά με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο η ύπαρξη των χαρακτήρων σε ROM.  Η λεπτομέρεια αυτή σπάνια αναφέρεται σε πωλητές ebay.
G

----------


## paul333

> Πάντως πολύ καλές τιμές μπορεί να βρει κανείς και στα ελληνικά e-shops.
> Έχω συγκρίνει πολλές φορές τιμές για το ίδιο προιόν σε κατάστημα και σε e-shop και το e-shop είχε αισθητά χαμηλότερη τιμή.
> Βέβαια καλό είναι να παίρνει κανείς μαζεμένα τα πράγματα που θέλει ώστε να μην πληρώνει συνέχεια τα μεταφορικά.



απο ελληνικα e-shop που θα βρεις να τα εχει ολα μαζεμενα τα υλικα ολα εχουν περιορισμενη γκαμα ηλεκτρονικων υλικων
με τα περισσοτερα να εχουν καποιες αντιστασεις,πυκνωτες,και τα κοινα 74,78,bc,κλπ.

----------


## robotakias

> απο ελληνικα e-shop που θα βρεις να τα εχει ολα μαζεμενα τα υλικα ολα εχουν περιορισμενη γκαμα ηλεκτρονικων υλικων
> με τα περισσοτερα να εχουν καποιες αντιστασεις,πυκνωτες,και τα κοινα 74,78,bc,κλπ.



Έχεις δίκιο ως προς την ποικιλία των υλικών η οποία είναι περιορισμένη, απλά ήθελα να εστιάσω στο οτι και τα ελληνικά e-shops έχουν καλές τιμές  :Smile:

----------


## paul333

σωστο υπαρχουν φτηνα e-shop καμια αντιρηση.

Αλλα εγω πχ πληρωσα για να μαζεψω τα υλικα για κατασκευη 3 διαφορετικα e-shop γιατι το ενα ειχαι ενα υλικο το αλλο δεν το ειχαι
μονο μεταφορικα πληρωσα 30euro ασε τα υλικα.

Για αυτο ψωνιζω online μονο απο rs γιατι τα εχει μαζεμενα και πληρωνω μια φορα τα μεταφορικα θα μου πεις τα εχει ακριβα μια η αλλη ειναι
μπορο να πω και πιο φτηνα μου ερχονται και εχω και stock.

----------


## robotakias

> Για αυτο ψωνιζω online μονο απο rs γιατι τα εχει μαζεμενα και πληρωνω μια φορα τα μεταφορικα θα μου πεις τα εχει ακριβα μια η αλλη ειναι
> μπορο να πω και πιο φτηνα μου ερχονται και εχω και stock.



Τις παραγγελίες τις κάνεις απο εδω: http://gr.rsdelivers.com/  ?

----------


## paul333

ναι απο http://gr.rsdelivers.com/  αλλα πριν παραγγειλης κατι 

καλο ειναι να κοιταξεις το http://uk.rs-online.com/ για το αν υπαρχει stocκ γιατι 

καποια ειναι out of stock αλλα γραφει ημερομηνια καινουργιας παραλαβης.

----------


## chip

καλό είναι να κάνουμε καλή έρευνα αγοράς για όλα τα εξαρτήματα που θα αγοράσουμε γιατί attiny2313-20pu με 4,05 ευρώ μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά!

----------


## paul333

> καλό είναι να κάνουμε καλή έρευνα αγοράς για όλα τα εξαρτήματα που θα αγοράσουμε γιατί attiny2313-20pu με 4,05 ευρώ μου φαίνονται πάρα πολλά!



*Για ενα εξαρτηματα που θα βρουμε και αθηνα δεν τα αγοραζουμε απο εκει.*

 attiny2313-20pu εχει γυρω στα δυο ευρω αλλα αμα αγορασεις ενα κομματι απο 

οποιοδηποτε e-shop θα πληρωσεις και τη μεταφορα συνολο 12euro στην καλυτερη περιπτωση να στα στειλει με ελτα παλι 6euro βγαινουν.

οταν θελεις αρκετα εξαρτηματα που θα τα βρεις σε διαφορα e-shop διασπαρτα σε συμφερει να το πληρωσεις και 4euro,
διασπαρτα τα υλικα το ξαναγραφω πιο πολλα βγαινουν τα μεταφορικα.

----------


## tasosmos

Ε καλα αν μενεις Αθηνα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει λογος να ασχολεισαι καν με παραγγελιες μεσω νετ για τα κλασικα εξαρτηματα.
Κανεις μια βολτα στο κεντρο, χαζευεις και καμια τουριστρια...

----------


## paul333

ναι μια βολτα αθηνα βρισκεις αρκετα εξαρτηματα στον φανο και σε τιμες σουπερ
και αν δεν το εχει ο φανος μονο τοτε παω rs.

πινεις και το καφε σου χαζευεις και καμια τουριστρια αλλα καλυτερα παραλια.... :Biggrin:

----------


## picdev

μπορεις να πας στην RS? υπάρχει κατάστημα στην ελλάδα?

----------


## tasosmos

Εχει ενα κεντρο παραλαβης-διανομης στην Ν Ιωνια, δεν υπαρχει κανονικο καταστημα.

----------


## paul333

οι ουσια ειναι να τα βρεις μαζεμενα τα υλικα και να σε συμφερει το συνολικο ποσο μαζι με τα μεταφορικα.

 Αν εχεις καρτα τραπεζας μπορεις ανετα να τα παραγγειλης και online απο αλλα καταστηματα
του εξωτερικου θα ελεγα απο γερμανια χωρις διαμεσολαβητες και σε καλυτερες τιμες.

----------


## sv4lqcnik

παυλο με χιλια απο γερμανο παρολο που δεν μας παιζουν τιμια και μαλιστα darisus .de
εμπιστα πραγματα και με καταθεση σε λογαριασμο χωρις καρτα και χωρις pay-pall

----------


## paul333

ναι καποτε ηταν καλο! αλλαζουν τα πραγματα ομως εχει ελειψη σε αρκετα υλικα ο 

χρονος που λεει 3-5 ημερες ειναι χλωμο εντελως μπορει και 7-8 ημερες μπορει και καθολου τα μεταφορικα ειναι 10,50euro.

Δεν ξερω τωρα κατα ποσο συμφερει μιας και η rs εβαλε επιλογη και για ταχυδρομειο μεταφορικα 3,80euro και απο τη 

στιγμη που ειναι σε stock, αμα μιλαμε για δυο τρια euro να γλυτωσουμε δεν αξιζει.

----------


## asterixx25

Επειδή ψάχνω και δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη  :Hammer: , που μπορώ να βρώ μια οθόνη με τα χαρακτηριστικά  WC1602A-STBLWNC06 ή μια αντίστοιχη της (με τον ίδιο controler)?

----------


## tasosmos

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LCD-display-...-/120931468924

Αυτη εχει ακριβως τον ιδιο controller αλλα θεωρητικα λιγο πολυ οποιαδηποτε lcd 2Χ16 και να βαλεις θα παιξει αφου λεει οτι ειναι συμβατο με HD44780.

----------


## stavroskaloxrist

> Σωστός.
> Οι "lcd 2x16" ξεκινούν απο 7$ και οι "lcd 16x2" απο 3.5$ και είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο πράγμα. 
> Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός?



τι διαφορα εχουν οι 16χ2 με τις 2χ16??

----------


## tasosmos

Τυπικα θα επρεπε να ειναι αλλιως ο προσανατολισμος της οθονης, δλδ 16γραμμες και 2 στηλες αλλα προφανως δεν ισχυει αυτο, απλα αλλοι το γραφουν αναποδα.

----------

